

The Single, Most Important Secret to Success - mtaber
http://www.singlefounder.com/2010/03/16/the-single-most-important-secret-to-success/

======
aditya
This is amazingly true.

As a startup you have to do an insane number of things, and usually a very
limited amount of resources (people, money, etc.) - so you can't be perfect at
everything, but if you get a few things right and people fall in love with
you, they will overlook all your weaknesses. It happened to Twitter, Facebook,
Foursquare, etc. Hence the focus on doing one thing, but doing it really
really well.

------
samd
Author poses question with obvious answer. Author gives obvious answer.

------
junklight
While I agree with the article I do think there is a single most important
secret: "Don't give up".

(I might add its not the only thing - just like the article says - but without
this one you are never going to make it. And I know it sounds obvious but I've
met loads of people with the skills and ideas to make it but have not got the
stamina to "do what it takes" to make it)

------
pedalpete
I prefer the riding a bike analogy, but it is the same principle.

When you start riding a bike, and the bike is very slow, you are making
constant adjustments to get it going in the right direction and balanced so
that it doesn't fall over. A bike (unlike a plane) you need to keep putting
the effort in and keep making adjustments, though after time, each proper
input results in a greater result, until you reach a velocity where each input
must overcome the aerodynamics before more speed is gained.

same story, but everybody has ridden a bike, not many of us have landed a
plane.

------
proemeth
A clear and distinctive title?

